# 12 gallon multi



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

So I recieved some free multis from a friend and they are currently in a 10 gallon bow. I bough them a Mr Aqua 12 gallon long as their permanent home. Tank is 36x9x8. It will have shells with some rocks and lots of anubias nana. I am trying to figure out where to put it. It can go in the bathroom on the counter or by the hallway. You guys tell me.http:/
[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/eymtENeMj][img]http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img538/3546/mtENeM.jpg
Equipment so far
Mr Aqua tank
Fluval edge heater

Equipment plans ( let me know of idea's)
AC30 filter
Current USA led+ 24 inch light or the 36 inch
If it goes on counter no stand if it goes by wall what do you guys recommend. I was looking at book cases

Scape
Black sand
3d background
Anubias nana
Rocks
Shells

Any help would be great


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't place the tank in the bathroom IF you use any type of aerosol products such as deodorant, hair spray, fresheners or the like as it is too easy to contaminate the water surface or filter.

A sturdy pine bookcase may be an option for the wall. I was thinking of the unpainted real wood style ones that are meant to support a lot of books.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely put it in the hall on a sturdy bookcase. Even tho it is 12 gallons and an acrylic tank you are still talking about AT LEAST 120lbs of weight.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/23626039?wmls ... 72&veh=sem

*** found this so far, I can reinforce it with more wood in between the joints. But if you guys know of a website where I can find a better one that isn't too much more money that would be great. The tank is not acrylic it is glass and rimless. It is a really beautiful tank and I'm excited to get it going. Tomorrow I am picking up the filter from the big chain pet store. They have it on hold for me and they will price match their rival pet store plus I have a 10$ off coupon. So i should get the filter for 20$.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That is a knock down style bookcase so you have to assemble it. Also, it isn't 36" long according to the description. I would physically view this product in person before making a decision and hopefully it will be assembled to look at it. Don't forget your tape measure and exact dimensions of your tank.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya, that shelf looks cool but if its not solid wood I wouldn't put a tank on it.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I'm still debating the stand. I did buy my filter today ac30 for 19.99. I have the sponge and biomax media in my 40gal wet dry filter to get it seeded so when I'm ready it will be just drop and play.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> Yeah I'm still debating the stand. I did buy my filter today ac30 for 19.99. I have the sponge and biomax media in my 40gal wet dry filter to get it seeded so when I'm ready it will be just drop and play.


Great filter choice and seeding method! I have an AC50 on my 20g shell-dweller and a 20 on my 10g betta. I really like them because their media basket is more versatile than a lot of HOB filters. If you plan to put sand in your tank (which is best for shellies) be sure to get a prefilter sponge on your Ac. Sand is murder on impellers!


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup I have the fluval edge prefilter on clearance at big chain pet store for .70 cents. It is also in my 40 to get it seeded. Can you post a pic of your shellies


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> Yup I have the fluval edge prefilter on clearance at big chain pet store for .70 cents. It is also in my 40 to get it seeded. Can you post a pic of your shellies


WOW, that's a pretty good deal! They are like $8 online. I found a generic pack of prefilters that was $4 for three of them.

No fish in my shell-dweller tank yet, it's still a work in progress. Hope to get them at the end of the month tho.

Here's a link to my thread of the tank on this site. It has pictures and videos. 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=323161


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Update. I bought 2 25# bags of national geographic black sand for 27$ and I bought my stand at target . I decided on putting it by the window and moving my 40 some where else. Ill be setting it up tonight. Stay tuned for pics later


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> Update. I bought 2 25# bags of national geographic black sand for 27$ and I bought my stand at target . I decided on putting it by the window and moving my 40 some where else. Ill be setting it up tonight. Stay tuned for pics later


Hopefully not too close to the window or you have curtains, otherwise it will grow algae like mad!


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I plan on adding plenty of plants hopefully to keep algea at bay..I don't mind green algea on rocks though. I was wondering if I could put a school of neon tetras in with the shellies. Later today I'm going to put a black background and soon my current USA led+ hanging with some plant hangers. I will be getting my shells soon. What do you guys think so far


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> I plan on adding plenty of plants hopefully to keep algea at bay..I don't mind green algea on rocks though. I was wondering if I could put a school of neon tetras in with the shellies. Later today I'm going to put a black background and soon my current USA led+ hanging with some plant hangers. I will be getting my shells soon. What do you guys think so far


Looking good so far.

I don't think packing the tank with plants will cut down on the algae that much. You may have some green algae, but you will also have green/yellowish water after a while. I'd suggest either darkening the window or getting a UV sterilizer.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think the Aqua 12 is a cool little tank.

I'd personally keep it a little Tang only tank. Tough to tell from the photos but it looks like you are short on shells.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have any shells in there right now I'm waiting for them . I was looking at the moon snail shell. It's whitish with tiger stripes.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

The shellies are in those are temprory
Shells


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Shells are a personal preference but I like the thin escargot shells (cheap) for fish that like to rearrange the shells and muffin snail shells for larger shellies and other fish.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Update. So I had been thinking of how to get my current USA led+ above the tank without spending lots of $$ and still having it look clean so I bought some aluminum rods at HD and went to work bending them this was the result. Your thoughts guys!?!?!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you did A good job!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya, looks awesome! When are you getting the shellies? Hopefully getting mine this week!


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the shellies I have 10 multi..


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> I have the shellies I have 10 multi..


Oh that's right.


----------

